# Fishing on Devils lake



## pintailjoe (Oct 19, 2003)

What kind of bait should I use? doin good still?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

pj, best place to check the action on Devils Lake is Eds Bait Shop. They always have the hot scoop and report here too on Nodakoutdoors.


----------

